# Thank you very much Cutter Motors



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys are the best, heres my story, at Bimmerfest I was asked to register and sign in by this beautiful girl, whose pic ive included. While registering I noticed everyone was watching the Hire video the one with the M5, I asked her nicely if they had an extra copy that you can give me. She said she will go check and I waited. She came back and gave the bad news that they are out. I was bummed since I had asked every dealership, called BMW several times and had such a hard time finding it. Then another nice lady came by, im really sorry I forgot her name but she was wearing an addidas jacket and offered to send me the copy that they were playing for everyone, she took my adress and said she would mail it. I remember she had bad handwriting just like me! A couple days later to my surprise I saw a package in the mail and it was a brand new copy of "the hire" DVD, she kept her promise! I thought she was just doing to make me feel better but she really sent it. I also met Tony Cota and he took me and my friends opinions about Bimmerfest and the dealership. You guys have a very friendly staff and excellent customer service, I had a great time! Thank you very much Jon and everyone and especially the nice lady that sent me the DVD. BTW Jon, I dont mean to be rude or nothing, im not sure if shes a family member of yours, but whats the name of that really nice girl that was taking the registration in the showroom, she might remember me, tell her I was the guy wearing the beanie and she was looking for the DVD for me, I hope she remembered  , heres a pic of who Im talking about, shes really cute, tell her I says hi :bigpimp:

Thanks again!

-Nick


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Notice he posts her pic in a horizontal position...prevert!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nickk said:


> *BTW Jon, I dont mean to be rude or nothing, im not sure if shes a family member of yours, but whats the name of that really nice girl that was taking the registration in the showroom, she might remember me, tell her I was the guy wearing the beanie and she was looking for the DVD for me, I hope she remembered  , heres a pic of who Im talking about, shes really cute, tell her I says hi :bigpimp:
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


You are welcome Nickk ~ glad that you could make it, and also glad to see you over here... FYI, "that girl" is named Ceanna (pronounced like "Sienna")... She works as a cashier for our service department; I'll give her your regards! She is a q.t., and I don't think that she has a b.f., but then again, I dunno... :dunno:

Thanks again for your support my brotha!


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Jon! let me know what she says! Ill be checking this thread all the time!


----------



## MacSanta (May 1, 2002)

*Hmmm*

You mean this girl?

I'm not sure how this picture showed up on my camera....hmmmmmm...gotta have my camera serviced for incorrect lens tilt.

- MacSanta


----------



## jAb (Dec 21, 2001)

damn my camera had the same problem at the fest :dunno:


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

You guys with the camera problem.

send me your cameras and $10. I'll fix it and mail it back to you


expect 8-10week turnaround time


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Hmmm*



MacSanta said:


> *You mean this girl?
> 
> I'm not sure how this picture showed up on my camera....hmmmmmm...gotta have my camera serviced for incorrect lens tilt.
> 
> - MacSanta *


Classic.

She has a nice tail, how about a pic of her front? Anyone?


----------



## punkman79 (Feb 23, 2002)

HAHAHAH. you guys crack me up. checking out a girl in the forums...i wonder if she knows there are pictures of her being passed around on the fest.

careful... nowadays people sue for anything..including the hot pickles that burnt someone at mcdonalds...:lmao: :lmao: 

good luck Nickk! :bigpimp:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

ROTFLMAO :thumb:


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

I somehow get the feeling that it is just about to become nearly impossible to get an appointment at Cutter for service. Maybe Ceanna should put out a tip jar.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, cmon guys im tryin to hook up with the girl and you guys arent making it easy, sheesh!! hehe


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Nickk said:


> *LOL, cmon guys im tryin to hook up with the girl and you guys arent making it easy, sheesh!! hehe  *


If you wanted to be quiet about it, you could have sent Jon a private message.

I think you deserve the hell from the members (but, for your bravery, you also deserve the girl).


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Cute, slender, beautiful hair... and an employee discount on auto parts. What more could a guy want? Good luck, Nickk.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

aardvark said:


> *Cute, slender, beautiful hair... and an employee discount on auto parts. What more could a guy want? Good luck, Nickk. *


:lmao:

I second that, good luck Nickk!

--SONET


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> *
> 
> If you wanted to be quiet about it, you could have sent Jon a private message.
> 
> I think you deserve the hell from the members (but, for your bravery, you also deserve the girl). *


LOL! True, now feel the love 

We, the members of Bimmerfest wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> LOL! True, now feel the love
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao:

Good reply Alex:thumb:

Probably a new "extra service" charge at Cutter's as of May 1.

*"Effective May 1, 2002 a 5% surcharge will be applied for any parts purchased from Ceanna, this will include a personal photo taken with her. Autographs will also be available for a $8.00 fee."*

Sort of like Santa at the malls:bigpimp:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Otto's (Dealership out here) used to have a very cute receptionist working there. She always put on a great car fanatic act too. My old roommate tried getting a date with her when he bought his M3, but alas she was already seeing someone (I think she only dated m5s and above). Before you all go rushing over there, she doesn't work there anymore, not sure what happened to her.

Better luck to you Nick.

For those interested, here was her P.R. pic from their website, did you ever meet her Al?:












PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Good reply Alex:thumb:
> ...


----------



## cosmo911 (Apr 16, 2002)

Yeah where's the front view?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

This is the finance manager at my dealer. Great personality and she's about 6' tall...She looks even better in person than in the pic. But she's got a huge rock on her finger....I think she dates Z8 and above.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> And to all the members who defended me on Pg 4, thanks you're (yes, that's YOU apostrophe RE) all the best . Alex B was right, I feel a lot of love in this thread.
> :angel: :lmao: *


OK...which idiot defended Josh?? Do I have to read every page to see who the moron was?? Man, I go away for a few days and Josh is getting respect  My whole world is in a state of confusion now 



Are you going to sand blast some of that crud off of your white car this weekend Josh?? I can't believe that Al hasn't had an attack of OCD and just gone to your house and washed it while you were sleeping :dunno:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

MIIIKE, you're back. Where have you been??? Poor Nick (my new best friend) was lucky you were gone for this thread. It could have turned a whole lot uglier.

All the love for me is on page 4 in here. It's minimal, but if you read between the lines, it's sort of there. :eeps:

I was so hoping Al's OCD would kick in and he'd tote his five gallon water jugs over to my place for a ninja wash. I even sent him a picture of it, trying to set it off. His new prescription seems to be working really well .

Since it looks like I'm gonna be washing alone, I went out to Home Depot at lunchtime and bought a putty knife. I plan on using it to scrape the first 17 layers of dirt off my car with that thing, before I break out the sand blaster.



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> OK...which idiot defended Josh?? Do I have to read every page to see who the moron was?? Man, I go away for a few days and Josh is getting respect  My whole world is in a state of confusion now
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *MIIIKE, you're back. Where have you been??? Poor Nick (my new best friend) was lucky you were gone for this thread. It could have turned a whole lot uglier.
> 
> All the love for me is on page 4 in here. It's minimal, but if you read between the lines, it's sort of there. :eeps:
> 
> ...


I was golfing for a few days.

I see you made a new buddy in Nickk 

Al showed me the picture...even I thought it was dirty :yikes: but the house looks very nice :thumb:

I'll bet if you fill his e-mail inbox with pics of your car he would be over to wash and wax it


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry wasn't my car, I don't take delivery till mid-July when I get back from OC Maryland! Talk about a painful wait  

I didn't know there was this many PA people in here, which is great! We have to schedule to meet up sometime after I get my car!

I saw your guys post of sandblasting. If you don't mind me asking what are you working on? I'm 21 and still living at home so I've made some projects for myself.....I got a garage that needs finished by July and also I'm working on restoring a 79 Blazer (orginial owner - dad) haha. I got some pics! I know this is a bmw board but what heck :angel: 

This is a weekend of POR-15 (which I recommend if you haven't heard of it already). This is my snow/rain vehicle when I can't drive the 330. Oh yeah the engine is a SBC 383 Stroker motor with MPFI system by Edelbrock. 385hp/450tq


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I was golfing for a few days.*


Is that what you call it



> *Al showed me the picture...even I thought it was dirty :yikes: but the house looks very nice :thumb: *


Pic??? What pic:dunno: I feel left out



> *I'll bet if you fill his e-mail inbox with pics of your car he would be over to wash and wax it  *


If it works let me know, I'll buy my camera before my vacation just so I can send him 200 or so different shots.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

> *
> Pic??? What pic:dunno: I feel left out
> *


Don't feel left out Phil.

Al asked me of all people a question about detailing. I reminded him of my lack of knowledge by emailing him a pic of my car in front of our new house:









Of course I was also deviously pointing out the two car garage. 

Here is another pic of the front of it.










I guess the BLACK wheels scared Al enough to seek comfort by sharing it with Mike..:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> Don't feel left out Phil.
> 
> ...


House looks:thumb: especially the garage But those wheels even caused me to cringe. The front wheel looks like you blacked it out in Pshop

I'm sure Mike did his best to comfort Al:lmao:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

no photoshop there, just inches and inches of break dust.:yikes: :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *no photoshop there, just inches and inches of break dust.:yikes: :thumb:  *


Might be time for an acid bath:eeps: But never fear Super Al is always near:thumb:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Might be time for an acid bath:eeps: But never fear Super Al is always near:thumb: *


don't I wish... How awesome would that be to wake up one morning, look outside and see both your cars were given the Alee treatment while you were sleeping.

Did I mention I still believe in the tooth fairy.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> don't I wish... How awesome would that be to wake up one morning, look outside and see both your cars were given the Alee treatment while you were sleeping.
> 
> Did I mention I still believe in the tooth fairy. *


That would be the Zaino Fairy 

Wouldn't it be great to see that...I'll bet he would wear his wet suit too :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That would be the Zaino Fairy
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to see that...I'll bet he would wear his wet suit too :thumb: *


:lmao: 
With all the dust on Josh's wheel the scuba gear would me a must


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> don't I wish... How awesome would that be to wake up one morning, look outside and see both your cars were given the Alee treatment while you were sleeping.
> 
> Did I mention I still believe in the tooth fairy. *


Believe me it is not a nice feeling to wake up and realize Al has been at your house:yikes:

Josh those wheels are bad, you and Alan F can have a contest.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Believe me it is not a nice feeling to wake up and realize Al has been at your house:yikes: *


Josh you better listen to Vexed, he has experience on us In both age and Alee sightings


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Josh you better listen to Vexed, he has experience on us In both age   *


Thanks Phil:flipoff: :flipoff: According to the Board's time I am even older


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Phil:flipoff: :flipoff: According to the Board's time I am even older *


Just trying to spread the ALOHA

They gotta fix that 2 hour error


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Just trying to spread the ALOHA
> 
> They gotta fix that 2 hour error *


It's Aloha Friday, hope you have you are wearing your aloha shirt today, I am:thumb:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you talking about the board clock? I've noticed that the first day it says I'm posting at 12:59 and its 10:59. Was there an option I missed at registering? :yikes: 

Oh yeah, I think its pressure washing time for thoses rims!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Are you talking about the board clock? I've noticed that the first day it says I'm posting at 12:59 and its 10:59. Was there an option I missed at registering? :yikes:
> 
> Oh yeah, I think its pressure washing time for thoses rims! *


Well, I don't think they are talking about the board clock, but if yours needs correcting click up top on 'User Options'. Then select 'Edit Options', then look for Date and Time options and set yours so that it reads EST.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmmm this is weird I went to user options and it was on Eastern Time -5:00 GMT and it even says that at the bottom of the screens in the dark blue bar.... but I'l still showing 2 hours off, there must be something wrong.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Hmmm this is weird I went to user options and it was on Eastern Time -5:00 GMT and it even says that at the bottom of the screens in the dark blue bar.... but I'l still showing 2 hours off, there must be something wrong. *


Same here and its been that way for several days:dunno:


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, I cant believe, my post got this many replies and views, it shows how much you guys care about me  awwww, now I feel special :bigpimp: , can you guys feel the love??


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

this has got to be the funniest thread ive read in a long time!!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 


oh and yeah, she was a q.t. :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'm with low*

This was the funniest thread

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2002)

Naw its all good, I dont regret anything that I have said...

-Nickk


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Bump.

I hope this thread isn't locked... :angel: 

Bring on Bimmerfest2003!


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

oh god, talk about ressurection!! LOL, this is an oldie but goodie!! :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We have real software over here...

:rofl: 


You can bring 'em back any time you want to...
:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *We have real software over here...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Okay, fess up . . .*

Okay, who is MacSanta with only 1 post total and it was this pic at the beginning of this thread:

:rofl: :bigpimp:  :thumbup: :angel:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Nickk said:


> *I have the feeling that "Spanking the Monkey" and "Choke the Chicken" are still VERY familiar moves after your marriage as well is what you wife tells me. :yikes: *


LOL


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

ahha.. too funny


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hack . .. you crack me up . . . I can't beleive you actually resurrected this thread right before Bimmerfest


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Hack . .. you crack me up . . . I can't beleive you actually resurrected this thread right before Bimmerfest  *


if course..  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: perfect..


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

You guys (and gals) better watch out. 
Nikk will be there this year as well.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=316960#post316960


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *You guys (and gals) better watch out.
> Nikk will be there this year as well.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=316960#post316960 *


Yeah, I thought about posting a :hi: to NickK but thought better of it.

Watch out for what? I'm sure Jon Shafer has shown this thread to our dear friend. If anything, THIS dramatically improves his chance of scoring with her.:thumbup:

Hey Alan, I'm going to make this an annual event by re-surrecting this thread right before each year's bimmerfest!


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> Watch out for what? *


He's going this year with a caravan of friends... Don't make too much fun of him. :angel:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*BUMP*

So? Anyone got pictures this year? :thumbup:

Finally met her in person and I finally can understand NickK's obsession. You go boy. :thumbup:


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

pps-325xit said:


> *Dang, she was everywhere... I caught her in one of my pics.... *


They gave away all those freebies? What time did that happen? :dunno:


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

The HACK said:


> **BUMP*
> 
> So? Anyone got pictures this year? :thumbup:
> 
> Finally met her in person and I finally can understand NickK's obsession. You go boy. :thumbup: *


Ya i saw her too, didnt get any pics, but that other lady. The blonde one, she had some big "Angel Eyes", if you know what I mean. . Anyone get a pic of her?


----------



## Kurt Martin (Apr 14, 2003)

timers said:


> *They gave away all those freebies? What time did that happen? :dunno: *


If you are talking about all those goodie bags in the Ceanna picture, they were all given away in 2002. That is a picture from last year's Bimmerfest. This year there were no similar grab bags. The best item in those bags was the Meguiar's Quick Detailer. If you stopped by the Meguiar's demo both, they probably gave you a bottle.


----------



## Kurt Martin (Apr 14, 2003)

The HACK said:


> **BUMP*
> 
> So? Anyone got pictures this year? :thumbup:
> 
> Finally met her in person and I finally can understand NickK's obsession. You go boy. :thumbup: *


I can't believe I'm doing this. Forgive me Ceanna!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

BUMP! 

:angel:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Raffi said:


> BUMP!
> 
> :angel:


 :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

:lmao: That thread went everywhere and back!


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Man I missed this thread, what memories of the good ole days...

She did look as good as ever. Any updates on how Nickk fared with her?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: 

Too funny!!!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> BUMP!
> 
> :angel:


It's baaaaack.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> It's baaaaack.


Oh God, no...


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

*Well It's almost time to......*

*Bump this puppy up!!*

*Hi Ceanna:thumbup: Now where is Nickk?:dunno: *


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

CaliJeff said:


> Bump this puppy up!!


----------

